# the uk's largets collection of crocodillians is...



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

in a semi detitched houce in oxfordshire. the guy has 24 of then which includes chinese alligators. i have allways liked crocs but never thought that the uk's largest collection of them would be there.

it was in the daily mail!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Crocodiles of the World: The UK's largest private crocodile collection


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

it seems hes after opening a zoo good luck to the guy.


----------



## fred&wills (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha and i know him and get to see his wonderful crocs!
HA :lol2:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

fred&wills said:


> Ha and i know him and get to see his wonderful crocs!
> HA :lol2:


you lucky sod!:lol2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Didn't take a long look but their website seems good.


----------



## Sling (May 30, 2007)

I know him and live right by him in deerpark 

I always wanned to go have a look.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

what a colection.....


----------



## herpboy (Jan 19, 2009)

if u get to see them then get the rest of us some pics then we can all see lol :2thumb:


----------



## marbleman (Feb 22, 2010)

some pics would be great


----------

